# Bringing me gifts



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else's Cockapoo bring you something when you return from going out? Pushca goes around in circles with excitement then runs and gets her teddy or whatever and brings it to me. it is so sweet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Pushca you will get so dizzy 

No generally my cockapoos collapse on the kitchen floor or may look for a treat if they have been good ha ha ha .... I like the idea of a Pushca circle dance .. try and capture it on video .. I would love to see her xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear, videos? LOL I can only just upload my pics. Any tips please? I have about 2000 videos of pushca so would love to share


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you can add videos to photobucket ... but I am no expert on this .. Kendal is the girl who would be able to help ... call for Kendal ....  Kendal help


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It sounds lovely, getting a present after a walk. Maybe its her way of saying thank you 

Millie heads straight for the kitchen and looks at her bowl wanting food


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

When we return home Maple goes manic yelping and jumping. And then she jumps in her basket and she gets on her back so that she can have a belly rub!! I can't really say that she brings anything to us other than her wiggly butt:laugh


----------



## Annes ziva (Jul 7, 2011)

Its the other way round at our house I bring her a pressy every time I come back!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

teddy, socks, underwair, bra, leaflet, a wrapper. lol Gypsy brings just about anything.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a Cocker trait Debi, Phoebe will bring a scrap of paper if she can't find anything else to bring! Funny, I had assumed Cockapoos would do it!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan does that, but it's because he wants me to play with it with him - tug of war or throwing it for him to retrieve. The minute I sit down he will look for something and rush to bring it to me.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie does this - whatever is at hand to quickly grab, then does circuits around the room!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope Millie doesn't bring me anthing , I want a gift 

She has now acquired a habit of standing by her toy box, that is at her height, and barks at it. She's asking for a toy, the question is which one , its a bit of guess work working out which one she really wants ray:, lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's toy box is an old picnic basket, she just jumps in!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy's toy box is an old picnic basket, she just jumps in!


lol, I wish Millie did, I got the box thinking she would just help herself


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, Rufus is just the same as Pushca! He does the most amazing wiggly bottom dance and runs to find something to 'offer'. We've had most things offered to us, including items picked out from the laundry basket!

Karen x


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

still trying with the pics oh its driving me crazy


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol wispa does this too, she bring what ever is her fav thing that day and walks round in circles wagging her little tail and bottom, she also has a toy box that her love to have a good rumage in or tip it up untill she finds what she is looking for, she has also started to put things back when im tidying up.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*glitzydebs*

Oh so lovely to read all your posts. couldn't you just eat that wiggly bottom!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy does it and her motive is the same as Dylan's, it's not a gift, it is a trap - come play with me.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> still trying with the pics oh its driving me crazy


Anne Marie, have you got them on photobucket yet? If so, right-click on the IMG code, copy and paste in box here


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

I've not had any presents brought to me but I do have some left for me. Sadly they are wees on the training pad in Stanley's crate! Early days yet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf brings pressies... Mable not quite so kind


----------



## rozzy (Aug 8, 2011)

i get socks at my bedroom door - always black socks!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp always greets anyone with a shoe in his mouth - he's not fussy, doesn't matter whose it is and it usually ends up in the garden !
In fact having been away for 2 wks, leaving my grown up sons at home ,Sam had forgotten to move his shoes and ended up searching for a lost one to make a pair !!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie brings gifts to everyone who enters my house, she will search for the first things she sees, however she will never actually let go so you can have it, she just brings us things & keeps them held in her mouth, she's great, it's so funny haha


----------

